# Paddle Safe Paddle Smart



## SydneyHarbourKayak (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.paddlesmart.org

Paddle Safe / Paddle Smart is dedicated to cultivating the safest and smartest paddling tips and advice available.

This website caters for all paddle sports and to all levels of ability - On-water safety is not so concerned whether it is your first day or you have just won an Olympic Gold.

Sea Kayaking - Surf Ski - Ocean Skis - Canoes - White Water - Outriggers, Dragon boaters - Stand-UP Paddle & even Olympic class paddling.

Paddle Safe / Paddle Smart is always accepting information, articles, advice and pointers from the many paddlers out there please feel free to visit our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/paddlesmartto lodge these tips, ideas and paddle messages.

Paddle Safe / Paddle Smart is currently looking for regular contributors and industry sponsorship.

Right now we need a couple of expert kayak fishos that would be willing to write smart and safe kayak fishing best practices - this is a very important education process and could be a good area for someone or several people to boost their profile with regular information.

The kayak fishing side of the sport is very fast moving and has some very specific concerns that new comers into the sport need to understand to stay safe.

If you are interested in being involved in this global site please let us know.

Regards
Shannon

*Paddle Safe Paddle Smart*


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Shannon, Great that you are pushing the safety message and there is now a dedicated paddlesports group behind this.

I'm sure you'll find many AKFF members who have a wealth of experience who are more than happy to help out with contributing to the site or facebook page with some kayak fishing specific tips/advice/suggestions.

Good luck with it.

Cheers,


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Davey G said:


> Hi Shannon, Great that you are pushing the safety message and there is now a dedicated paddlesports group behind this.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find many AKFF members who have a wealth of experience who are more than happy to help out with contributing to the site or facebook page with some kayak fishing specific tips/advice/suggestions.
> 
> ...


Dave

You're so nice

But you forgot to ask him about the bcon and egg rolls & coffee for the testers


----------

